# OT - Dual 1019



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Didn't know if this should be an OT or Technology subject, the coin flip picked here.

To all you vintage audiophiles;

We been cleaning crap out. Came across my old Dual 1019 turntable. Decided to test it out. It works mechanically, but there is no actual diamond tip in the needle cartridge (shure v15 type II) The cartridge is there, with the little thingie that the needle is mounted on, but no tip. So I can not tell if the damn thing works. And I'd hate to spend $30 on a new needle just to prove it doesn't work so we can give it or junk it.

I'm even not sure if it DOES work if we would want to keep it. I always liked the WW's Technics SL D2 better.


Any opinions as to the audio worth (value) of seeing if the 1019 works when we have the Technics that sounds great. And if it does work, is there a street value for a vintage, yet far from cherry, 1019 ?

And speaking of the test. I haven't heard vinyl in a LOOOONG time. The album that crawled into my hand and onto the Technics for the test was Otis and Carla: King & Queen. And hearing Side A, Song 1 was just pure joy (Knock on Wood) For a 4 decades old platter, there were surprisingly few maladies. Virtually none except in the leader. Cropper, Dunn, and the horns were all so crisp, clean, and rich, as were Otis and Carla. I could get into vinyl again easily.

Son Jake was not impressed, like I was surprised ??


----------

